# Shostakovich - String Quartet 4 op.83 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I reviewed these recordings about 6 months ago but cant find my original notes on specific recordings so you'll just have to go with gradings for now. Sorry!






Recommended

Mandelring
Rubio
Eder
Moyzes
Sorrel
Alexander
Brodsky (Teldec/Chandos)
Petersen
Schidlof
Jerusalem
Aviv
Shostakovich
Apollon Musagete
Borodin (2014)

*Highly recommended

Emerson
Pacifica
Carducci
Borodin (1983)
Delian
Taneyev
Hagen

Top picks

Borodin (1962)
Danel
Fitzwilliam*


----------

